# Anyone switched from Levo to Armour?



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm considering a switch. If you have switched from Levo to Armour - or the reverse. Please post your experience. Please include height, weight and dosage. Also, time on the meds. Thanks!


----------



## kap2424 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just switched from .112 levothyrocin to 75 mg of Armour 6 weeks ago. I have had Hashi's since my late teens and I will turn 56 in 2 months. I have been on synthyroid or levothyrocin all this time. I had my thyroid removed 12 years ago and this past year my tsh was all over the board and I wasn't feeling good mentally or physically. My GP tweaked my levothyrocin from .125 to .112 still not feeling good. So I did a ton of reading articles and books and decided I wanted to try Armour. I was very nervous about doing his but something had to change! My GP does not know that I have switched meds yet. I am going through my nurse practitioner that is treating me for my menopause stuff. I faxed her a copy of my labs and she put me on Armour. That being said, Armour took about 2 -3 weeks to really start to feel like me again. I have lost 8 pounds in 6 weeks without doing anything different. I have labs and other tests soon with the nurse practitioner and I will report those out here when i get them. I'm feeling sooooooo much better.


----------



## Carley (Oct 11, 2011)

I am just waiting for my prescription of Armour to arrive, I have been taking 150 levothyroxine a day and 20mmg of cytomel and still feel rubbish.

Am very excited to start armour, how did you start, did you straight swap the medication and replace with armour or did you slowly come off one whilst introducing armour?


----------



## kap2424 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cold turkey. I had to tweak several times and gradually worked up to the 75. Last 6 days on the 75. I'm curious to see what my blood work is going to show.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Kap,

Your body was likely not converting your Synthroid to a proper amount.

Did you have FT-3 and FT-4 testing done before your switch?

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and able to lose weight. I am a strong believer in proper dosage and aim for mid to 3/4 of each range.

Carley


> I have been taking 150 levothyroxine a day and 20mmg of cytomel and still feel rubbish.


That's alot of replacement.

I will ask the same question... Did you have FT-3 and FT-4 testing done before your switch?

To both of you...
Once you go onto Armour the FT-3 will become your dosing tool as your FT-4 will likely run low range and your FT-3 will be at minimum 3/4 range.


----------



## kap2424 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I had T3, T4 and tsh done in May when I wasn't feeling well at all. T3 was 2.5, T4 was 1.0 and TSH was 5.68. What should I aim for in T4 and T3 to be in the 3/4 range?


----------

